# mplayer [Risolto]

## _Echelon_

ho dei problemi con mplayer..

forse è colpa mia che ho compilato più cose alla volta.. (èp sbagliato farlo ?)

cmq quando apro gmplayer e apro un video, mi crea 1 altra finestra video dove si vede il film, e se associo gmplayer ai file video, quando li apro e clicco col mouse non mi appare il menu di mplayer, come nn mi appare la skin per regolare il volume, ecc.. xo prima ke reinstallassi il pc mi funzionava bene. C'è qualcosa ke si può fare ?Last edited by _Echelon_ on Mon Jul 28, 2003 12:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Peach

è possibile che tu abbia compilato mplayer con supporto gtk2 il che significa che il menù non lo trovi + col tasto sx ma col tasto di mezzo.

e cmq no non è male compilare + cose contemporaneamente, pc permettendo.  :Cool: 

----------

## _Echelon_

sicuro che va bene compilare + cose alla volta ? e poi.. io ho fatto sempre emerge mplayer, come mai me lo ha compilato in modo diverso ? (nn posso verificare però in quanto ho riformattato la partizione)

----------

## Peach

orko!

radicale direi come soluzione..

per quanto riguarda le compilazioni multiple dipende che intendi... nel vero e proprio senso della parola: lanciare due gcc -o file.c contemporaneamente non porta problemi, il multitasking, sai... quella roba lì.

Chiaramente se il tuo pc ha capacità di calcolo da regalare allora non fai altro che fargli un favore.. se invece possiedi un misero mono-processore con 256 MB di ram il tempo di esecuzione di due gcc lanciate contemporaneamente è lo stesso di due lanciate consecutivamente... quindi a questo punto fai le cose in ordine e le lanci uno alla volta, tanto non cambia nulla. (tipo emerge prog1 && emerge prog2 oppure emerge prog1 ; emerge prog2 dipende da quello che vuoi ottenere)

Se invece intendi emerge multipli come nei casi di un emerge -u world non è un problema visto che la compilazione dei vari pacchetti avviene sequenzialmente.

anche io ho fatto semplicemente emerge mplayer ma avevo modificato le flag di USE aggiungendo +gtk2 e quindi. track! se non erro se lo ri-emergi senza gtk2 sei apposto e dovrebbe tornarti il "vecchio" mplayer... 

vedi te

----------

## _Echelon_

capito. No xke io x sbrigarmi aprivo + shell e lanciavo + emerge contemporaneamente (anke se ho solo un xp 1700 250MB ram). Cmq io quelle flag nel make.conf nn le ho toccate. Ke dici sarà male ?  (nn sono molto esperto purtroppo)

----------

## Peach

allora per emerge multipli come già ti avevo anticipato, puoi lanciare da shell + comandi separati da ; come nel seguente modo

```
# emerge mplayer ; emerge bluefish ; emerge pincopallino
```

per quanto riguarda le variabili di USE posso consigliarti di usare ufed (emerge ufed) che è un editor di USE flags comodissimo che evita ridondanze inutili.

----------

## _Echelon_

grazie ora lo installo ma ormai ho quasi finito di compilare kde.. lo metto prima di installare mplayer e cose varie ?

----------

## Peach

buona idea

 :Cool: 

----------

## _Echelon_

nn va lo stesso.. non mi fa apparire il menu. Devo mettere il flag USE ? E con cosa di preciso ? Va bene quello di default e lo devo semplicemente scommentare ?

----------

## bsolar

 *Peach wrote:*   

> allora per emerge multipli come già ti avevo anticipato, puoi lanciare da shell + comandi separati da ; come nel seguente modo
> 
> ```
> # emerge mplayer ; emerge bluefish ; emerge pincopallino
> ```
> ...

 

Perché non più semplicemente:

```
# emerge mplayer bluefish pincopallino
```

?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Echelon_

ho risolto, non era niente di tutto ciò. Ho messo 1 opzione in preferences su video e ora va come prima. Mi chiedo però come mai prima lo ha fatto in automatico e ora no.. boh !!!!

----------

## bsolar

Un'altra cosa, lanciare compilazioni multiple è ok, lanciare emerge multipli non è consigliato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> lanciare emerge multipli non è consigliato.

 

Puoi lanciarli quando sei sicuro che due pachetti non hanno delle dipendenze uguali

----------

## _Echelon_

Grazie. Cmq nn era neanke quello ke ho postato prima. Basta aprire e rikiudere il menu preferences e va a posto. Non chiedetemi perchè in quanto NON lo so  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Puoi lanciarli quando sei sicuro che due pachetti non hanno delle dipendenze uguali

 

Da quel che ne so (poco) il problema sorge principalmente se e quando i due emerge cercano di aggiornare la cache di Portage nello stesso tempo. Non sono sicuro che l'indipendenza dei pacchetti sia una garanzia sufficiente.

----------

